# Daisy at her show!!!



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is a picture of me and Daisy at a show on Sunday.


Hmmm..... I seem to have a very serious face.....:lol:

Daisy looks great :thumbup: Apart from front legs need to be a tiny little bit further back under her, we are getting there but having so much fun :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great she's lovely. Is she a tibetan terrier?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes she is :thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Here is a picture of me and Daisy at a show on Sunday.
> 
> Hmmm..... I seem to have a very serious face.....:lol:
> 
> Daisy looks great :thumbup: Apart from front legs need to be a tiny little bit further back under her, we are getting there but having so much fun :thumbup:


She is gorgeous, you look like you are saying under your breath, DONT YOU DARE MOVE.......and really wishing hard that she would stay and not muck up. lolol. How did she get on.??


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She is gorgeous, you look like you are saying under your breath, DONT YOU DARE MOVE.......and really wishing hard that she would stay and not muck up. lolol. How did she get on.??


She got 3rd :thumbup:

LOL..... I was.........stand, stand, stand, stand

xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done :thumbup:.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Well done hun, she's looking so pretty, keep up the good work


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

You both look lovely


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

She's gorgeous! :thumbup:

Good luck with future shows


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Good luck with your next shows


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thankyou guys :thumbup:
My OH reckons she looks like a stuffed toy :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup: how is the moving going now ??


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> Looking good :thumbup: how is the moving going now ??


Yer.... getting there, she still pulling away from me and rushing, but she still a baby I suppose, when she settles she moves great :thumbup:

I'm so gutted....... I have missed the deadline for Windsor!!!!! I went to enter yesterday afternoon and online entry had closed at midday


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yer.... getting there, she still pulling away from me and rushing, but she still a baby I suppose, when she settles she moves great :thumbup:
> 
> I'm so gutted....... I have missed the deadline for Windsor!!!!! I went to enter yesterday afternoon and online entry had closed at midday


They have extended it get onto it now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

She is stunning  and well done for your placing


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> They have extended it get onto it now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Phew.......... Thankyou, just entered!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
Yay...............
xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Phew.......... Thankyou, just entered!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:
> Yay...............
> xx


So we get to meet up there then :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> So we get to meet up there then :thumbup:


Yep yep yep!!!!  Im doing TT MPB, are you showing you TT's at Windsor? xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep yep yep!!!!  Im doing TT MPB, are you showing you TT's at Windsor? xx


No goldens and welsh springer oh and the puli lol, Angela bred my TT


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> No goldens and welsh springer oh and the puli lol, Angela bred my TT


Oh yes.... I remember you saying now.....

Angela bred Daisy's mum

So you up there for all 4 days then?

Here is a pic of daisy on the move, but it's not a great one


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Oh yes.... I remember you saying now.....
> 
> Angela bred Daisy's mum
> 
> ...


hey thats not bad, she is only a baby

some of my friends sat behind you there :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> hey thats not bad, she is only a baby
> 
> some of my friends sat behind you there :thumbup:


Ha ha.......... how funny :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Ha ha.......... how funny :lol:


cant wait to tell the one I have a photo of her pulling a jib


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> cant wait to tell the one I have a photo of her pulling a jib


:lol:

Oh I'm so pleased I got into Windsor, thanks again....:thumbup:
It will also be great to meet up with you at southern counties and now windsor, whoop whoop....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh I'm so pleased I got into Windsor, thanks again....:thumbup:
> It will also be great to meet up with you at southern counties and now windsor, whoop whoop....


will swap numbers etc nearer the day :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> will swap numbers etc nearer the day :thumbup:


Yes defo!!


----------

